# How do you Pull a BT release



## MartinSlayer32 (Jan 10, 2009)

hi all im new here not to archery but the site. i am useing one of my friends back tension releases it is a T.R.U ball sweet spot 4 finger and like it i want to get one but im not sure where you are supposed to hold it in your hand to pull it back. i pull it back with two fingers then use my third to pull back a little on the outside of the release to set it off. the way i am holding it now is im pulling back with it in the end tips of my fingers. is this right? or does it need to be at the middle of my fingers? or at the top behind my knuckles? the reason i ask is because my fingers are getting sore real quick. any help is appreciated.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Middle of the fingers is the way I think most people prefer to hold a BT (its how I hold mine) but its really all about what feels good to you. I do know a few guys who place it way back in the hand close to the knuckles and thats what feels good to them. I would try to avoid the finger tips, for sure because of comfort but mainly because of safety. It only takes a little movement to set off most BT and with it at your finger tips you really don't have as much control and it could go off unexpectedly. As far as how to set it off or engage the release well thats one for the ages. There have been many articles written on the very subject and although they are all great and each has something to gain from, they at the same time are very different in technique. The one thing they all have in common is using the large muscle's of the back to activate them to create the "surprise release" try to avoid the finger activation. The best advise I can give you on technique is to do some searches here on the subject and read all you can. Try all of them and eventually you will find one or a combination of them that will work for you. Another good resource is John Dudley's web site he has a great article on how he shoots a BT and this way was by far the easiest for me. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

s.o.p team said:


> Middle of the fingers is the way I think most people prefer to hold a BT (its how I hold mine) but its really all about what feels good to you. I do know a few guys who place it way back in the hand close to the knuckles and thats what feels good to them. I would try to avoid the finger tips, for sure because of comfort but mainly because of safety. It only takes a little movement to set off most BT and with it at your finger tips you really don't have as much control and it could go off unexpectedly. As far as how to set it off or engage the release well thats one for the ages. There have been many articles written on the very subject and although they are all great and each has something to gain from, they at the same time are very different in technique. The one thing they all have in common is using the large muscle's of the back to activate them to create the "surprise release" try to avoid the finger activation. The best advise I can give you on technique is to do some searches here on the subject and read all you can. Try all of them and eventually you will find one or a combination of them that will work for you. Another good resource is John Dudley's web site he has a great article on how he shoots a BT and this way was by far the easiest for me. Hope this helps and good luck!


I heard somewhere (I think on this site in fact) that back tension releases weren't legal in competition. Is that true?


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

that is not true


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

proXarchery said:


> that is not true


I didn't think so. I'm more partial to a wrist strap style release myself. I've shot them most of my life.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

i have two half moon style back tension releases that i use

one is a newer style stan sahara, and one is a carter that i don't know the name of with a flat handle

i put both releases in the first knuckle of my fingers, not quite in the middle, and i hold on to the thumb post and only use two fingers on the draw (but i only draw 42-ish #'s) then add a third to roll the release over to the clicker, then push and pull!


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*BT's ILLEGAL?!*

SEE YA! :darkbeer: :beer: :cocktail:, repeat.


----------

